# IT DBA (Oracle,SQL) Jobs in sg



## rahan_ry (Jun 23, 2010)

hi all,

Am DBA (Oracle,sql,sybase) with 5 yrs of experience, am indian currently working in bahrain , looking for job in singapore / malaysia.

Could you tell hows the current job market in these field and how to get one any particular job site

Thanks 
Rahan.


----------



## Jason Jee (Jun 23, 2010)

one of the major job portal in singapore would be jobcentral(google jobcentral sg)
it contains job listings by both recruitment agency as well as direct companies.
Good Luck ! 

Sincrely,
Jason Jee
Associate Manager
AG Prestige Homes Realtor
+65 91475343


----------



## TechnoWriter (Apr 20, 2010)

Hi Rahan,

You might wanna try JobStreet Singapore - Jobs in Finance, Sales, Accounting, IT, Software, Engineering, HR, Marketing
My IT firm use it for recruitment as with many large companies.
JobStreet do turn up better resumes when it comes to IT job offers 
and presumably it will have more listing for IT firms and Banks too.

Best Wishes


----------

